# 2012 Fish Fry Pictures-A Good Time Was Had By All



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

One of the really great things about 2coolers, is the wide cross-section of people. Young and not so young, old timers with stubby hook scarred fingers, and young fans of fishing still with a lifetime of fish tales to create. It doesn't get much better. We had a good cross-section of 2coolers at Kickapoo Duke's place today. There was plenty delicious things to eat, and there was, of course, a good supply "tall tales" fresh off the lake.
I'm sure I didn't get pictures of everyone, and already I'm thinking of those I didn't seem to get. Sorry for that, but maybe someone else or Duke got some of the ones I missed.
It was great meeting new friends, and seeing the ones I hadn't seen in while. Well until the next 2Cool Fish Fry.........
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Some More Pictures*

another group of pics
cp


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pictures from Fish Fry (con't)*

Last section of pictures


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*And one more!*

The 2coolers have a great future!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Great pics, Thanks!!!!


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Great pics*

Had to work today. Looks like every one having fun. Wish i coulda been there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Here's the few I got early before my camera decided to bite the dust.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for hosting the FF again Duke, you have a beautiful place and it has to be a lot of work, just having that many people over.
The pictures are great and it was a real good time. Grady and Robert were up to their excellent selves cooking fish and taste testing.
Reeltime, bringing Ernie over to have lunch with us was the highlight of the day, great to see you pal!
It was grand fun and I look forward to the next one. It's great meeting all of the 2coolers new and old.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again duke for putting it on again this year!!! It was a blast would have loved to stay longer but the pregnant wife made me go lol.
And the food was amazing can't wait for the next one!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for a great afternoon and really enjoyed seeing everyone! really good food as always!! Thanks for hosting Duke! Hope to see all on the lake soon!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Like always, had a great time. Had some new faces this year..It was nice meeting the new folks that came this year...Looking forward to the next one already....


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Duke you are very kind for hosting. I think a great time was had by all met some new faces and caught up with the old. Big thanks to ShadSlinger for the fish and eagle 180 and ps for the crappie. Thanks Grady and Loy for helping out on the cooking. Look forward to the next one.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great pics!!! i had a great time, and left stuffed!!!! thanks duke for hosting this event again......your place is really beautiful!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Duke! We had a great time, again!


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

duke, wife and I had a wonderful time, real good to meet a lot of folks that I had only met on 2 cool fishing, I was really surprised that loy was actually as good looking as he is, and not only that ,but he catches a lot of fish too. and enjoyed listening to reeltimes dad talking , I do appreciate our sr. citizens. they are a blessing! thanks , for your hospitality, tight lines, God Bless, Derral


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank everyone for being so friendly and genuine. It really was a great event and I look forward to the next one!

Tight lines,
Ken

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Duke for letting us have the fish fry at your place. The food and fellowship was superb and I loved seeing old friends and meeting new ones. Ernie (Reel Time's Dad) was overwhelmed at the love that was shown to him and he wanted to let you know that you were 'dear friends'. My cousins could not believe that this group came together because of a fishing forum. They were impressed with the care that we show one another. Strangers can become good friends when we share a common passion such as fishing. Thank you again and we had a great time.


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

WoW, Looks like everyone had so much fun. Wish I could of been there to meet all the wonderful people here. I'll try to make it to the next one.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like a darn fine time y'all had, I sure hope to make the next one!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Am I sorry I missed it, looks like it was a great time and a good turn out. I am stuck over here eating schnitzel and sauerkraut. I am glad everyone had a good time, I hope I dont miss the next one.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

great time duke....sorry the ole cowboy was running late....next time i ll make photo op. time


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Looking group. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

We had an awsome time duke the wife enjoyed the company and food as well. thanks for hosting it.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Thanks Duke*

My family had a good time. I'm sorry I didn't get to spend more time visiting and meeting everyone, but my kids kept me busy as always.

They think they are Olympic Swimmers around water, but Daddy knows differently!!!!! (I've never seen dog paddling at the Olympics)


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> great time duke....sorry the ole cowboy was running late....next time i ll make photo op. time


 Now, Ken... there's more ol Cowboys, than there is ol ....wait, is that how that goes??? LOL


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Some big some small some young some old new found friends*

Hey Charlie
Thank you for your time and great pictures.
Hey Duke 
Like always you were a great host , and a fine person.
Had a great time seeing people i know and meeting some new ones .
Thanks to one and all.
Terry:cheers:


----------

